# 1TB sata HDD



## savithk (Aug 8, 2013)

i have ASUS M4N68T-M-V2 motherboard with 500 GB sata HDD

M4N68T-M V2 - Motherboards - ASUS 


i want to upgrade my HDD to 1TB ....i just want to know ...this motherboard ASUS M4N68T-M-V2  will support 1TB 
sata HDD ...or not 

Suggestion please


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 8, 2013)

^OF COURSE it supports...your motherboard sports 4 Sata 3Gb/s ports.

Buy a WD(Western Digital) 1TB HDD preferably Caviar *BLACK* or *BLUE* according to your budget.


----------



## savithk (Aug 8, 2013)

WD(Western Digital) 1TB HDD show - Interface - SATA 6 Gb/s but my ASUS  Motherboards - Interface SATA 3 Gb/s...???? 


iam for looking very basic Standard sata HDD for Home usage . WD have WD Blue , WD Green , which is better for Home usage..??? my  budget is 4 to 5 only


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 8, 2013)

no problem.it is backward compatible with 3GBPS.  Go with WD blue at 4k.


----------



## savithk (Aug 8, 2013)

can i go for 1.5TB or 2TB with this Motherboards its is compatible....???


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 8, 2013)

^Yes...


----------

